# Qui a le même tatoo? ;)



## sylko (18 Octobre 2002)

Elle l'a vraiment dans la peau!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Mulattabianca


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2002)

C'est un tatouage ou elle s'est cramé la fesse droite?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * C'est un tatouage ou elle s'est cramé la fesse droite?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Les prochains microprocesseurs de la mort qui tue chaufferont tellement qu'on pourra tous s'en faire un même!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2002)

Anonyme????

Non mais... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (19 Octobre 2002)

It is *real* ...

And as far as i know it is or will be published also on a french digital photo magazine (they wanted to photograph it when i was in the apple expo in Paris) ... AND in a book about the mac culture ..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sorry i don't speak french yet... but i understood what you said. 

It IS real.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


Kiss my Apple..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (20 Octobre 2002)

Jaguar man 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2002)

C est quoi encore cette imposture ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

I dont know about the leopard / jaguar man ... but my a$$pple is authentic.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* Kiss my Apple..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

which one ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

C'est la vraie tatouée qui est venue s'inscrire ici? Gloups....

Je sens que les filles vont avoir de la concurrence! lol

Et OlivierWeb ne va plus savoir qui choisir!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

Yes, it is the *real* me... 
omg i start to be know as "the apple.." 
which apple? when i'll have the apple switch on-button.. maybe someone can choose then which apple..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

héhé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

oui, je confirme, c'est la vraie et elle est plutot sympa !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


(yes i confirm, it's the true mulattabianca et she's nice/cool ! ) 

can i swith pretty gamergirl ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

Si on se cotise pour lui acheter un iPod, elle nous place d'autres photos!

Allez un petit effort! lol


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

Elle a même une boutique online! wow  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mulatta shop 

Je vais demander une commission! lol


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

Yep send me the ipod if you want to see me wearing less Apple hardware...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

My bra size is 20 Gb...   

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

Desks 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

(but you can't see THE apple in those)


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

Je verrais assez WebOlivier avec ces boxer!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Je verrais assez WebOlivier avec ces boxer!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



On va s'arrêter là, non?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2002)

mais qui a bien pu _" introduire"_cette gente damoiselle au langage bizarre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 
On va s'arrêter là, non?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Tu ferais fureur dans les bureaux avec ça!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

A propos, c'était comment samedi?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *(...) A propos, c'était comment samedi?   *



C'était *comme ça*... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* mais qui a bien pu " introduire"cette gente damoiselle au langage bizarre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

J'y suis pour rien! lol

Elle s'est "introduite" toute seule. lol

J'ai vu cette image sur le site de AppleCollection.com, je l'ai placé ici avec le lien menant à son site. Ensuite, cette charmante et intelligente Milanaise a consulté les stats de fréquentation de son site. Elle s'est aperçu d'un "pic" de fréquentation provenant de MacGé. Elle est venu voir le site. S'est inscrite, a posté ces petits commentaires et voilà...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

En passant, elle s'est rendue à l'AppleExpo et en sortant elle a été agressée et dévalisée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *(...) En passant, elle s'est rendue à l'AppleExpo et en sortant elle a été agressée et dévalisée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif     *



Mais ils lui ont quand même laissé une pomme à ce que je vois. C'est déjà ça. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

C'était comme ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé, "absorbé" par ce forum, je n'avais pas vu l'autre!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Désolé, "absorbé" par ce forum, je n'avais pas vu l'autre!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Fais attention de pas être trop absorbé quand même... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

sylko...
please i'm *not* milanese... i don't like the ppl living in milan either ...
so i just *live* here...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

Oh sorry!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Where are you from?


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

i would autodefine "south" without better explaining how much of that is what south (south here or south america) .. 

hey, a new idea for olivier?? 





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

...This forum is becoming more and more interesting I guess !!!
Nice idea for Olivier ! But does it exists something else for older guys ? I don't want to be ridiculous anyway ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thank you in advance !


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* i would autodefine "south" without better explaining how much of that is what south (south here or south america) .. 

hey, a new idea for olivier?? 





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote> 

The logo is a bit too higher! And maybe he like much one with a cut out Apple! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...This forum is becoming more and more interesting I guess !!!  *



Oui, je pensais justement à ta remise en forme!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Attention à ton coeur, tout de même...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

well i could send a pair of scissors to olivier so he can cut the apple off..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  for older... ?? what would you want then? 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  for older... ?? what would you want then? 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
...perhaps a pair of slippers in possum fur marked with Apple logo ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...no ! it's a joke ! I would like the same than Olivier but in a XXXL size...
In a friendly way !


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

Wau. My a$$pple has 5 stars..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* Wau. My a$$pple has 5 stars..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
...there is only one star here : You !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : ouais, je sais, je me dégoûte moi-même, mais un peu de lèche n'a jamais fait de mal à personne ... que celui qui n'a jamais etc etc etc.... hihi !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...there is only one star here : You !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : ouais, je sais, je me dégoûte moi-même, mais un peu de lèche n'a jamais fait de mal à personne ... que celui qui n'a jamais etc etc etc.... hihi !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

On est tous les mêmes! lol


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
On est tous les mêmes! lol  *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est tellement vrai !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais notre force, c'est de le savoir !!!
Peut être que "groupés" on a plus de chances : sus à la pomme de Mulattabianca ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

TheBig, j'ai relevé plein de jeux de mots suspects dans tes posts. Veux-tu bien être respectueux avec la dame ? J'ai du mal à tout traduire ensuite !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

Je propose la stratégie suivante pour l'appâter (comme elle est italienne, je mot est bien choisi ! Arrrffff) :
1° Ne parler qu'anglais ou mieux italien (mais dans ce dernier cas, vous vous passerez de moi).
2° Trouver un volontaire pour se faire tatouer un panier du côté droit du bas-ventre...!
3° Lui faire croire que le jeu "mets ta pomme dans mon panier" est un jeu très tendance qui fait des ravages dans les milieux branchés Mac ...
4° Que les plus rapides gagnent un iPod griffé Trussardi...
5° Le piège étant tendu (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...hihi...), savoir attendre son heure en laissant mijoter !

Maintenant, si vous avez d'autres idées aussi connes, je suis preneur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* TheBig, j'ai relevé plein de jeux de mots suspects dans tes posts
*<hr /></blockquote>
Jamais ! Tu me connais Alèm ! des respectueux comme moi, on n'en fabrique plus depuis des lustres...
Pour te donner un exemple concret : je ne parle jamais de c......... (les deux trucs qui commencent par un c et se terminent par un s si tu es normal, ou un e si tu es différent) - je les appelle des "respects"....
De cette manière, même nu, je reste un gentleman et je peux clamer à voix haute : "je vous présente mes respects, Chère Madame"
Non mais ....


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* ...
4° Que les plus rapides gagnent un iPod griffé Trussardi...*<hr /></blockquote>

...Trussardi?? no..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
won't "From Macgeneration" look prettier? i dont like trussardi...
or .. hm.. you can send a private ipod as welll ...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
2° Trouver un volontaire pour se faire tatouer un panier du côté droit du bas-ventre...!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Actually.. i think a penguin is sexier...
how avout this, a Mac on Linux - penguin?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

Comment peut on traduire un anglais : "se prendre un rateau" ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Les petits loups, nous l'avons sousestimée ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps for Mullatabianca : are you sure you don't speak french ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

Oh happy day ... the most beautiful day of my life...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mulattabianca answers to one of my connerie (excuse me but I don't know the right english translation for "connerie") ...
I printout you answer and I will put it above my lonely bed so every night I will remember this day for the eternity and more if possible /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

...manque Jeanba sur ce thread... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...manque Jeanba sur ce thread... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Oui c'est étrange de ne pas le lire!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Il doit faire le voyeur!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Il doit faire le voyeur!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
...en fourbissant son vieux pola à tours de bras... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Comment peut on traduire un anglais : "se prendre un rateau" ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Les petits loups, nous l'avons sousestimée ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps for Mullatabianca : are you sure you don't speak french ???

*<hr /></blockquote>

no... i don't speak french /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
and.. of course i will look on you.. or anyone who sends me an ipod 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

... by the way there aren't any of those who were in the apple party or elsewhere around the expo?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

i'm sure there are some ppl out there who are sure my apple is real ..

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

Sylko ! J'ai des doutes .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif des doutes insidieux qui viennent me titiller ce qui me reste de neurones !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si un jour j'apprends que Mullatabianca, c'était toi, attends toi à voir un mec gravir les pentes du Mont Blanc avec les dents si il faut pour te marquer les fesses d'une pomme étincelante au fer rouge !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'ai dit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* ... by the way there aren't any of those who were in the apple party or elsewhere around the expo?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

i'm sure there are some ppl out there who are sure my apple is real ..

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai eu le plaisir de photographier Mulattabianca à l'apple expo si ça peut en rassure quelques-uns. C'est une charmante jeune femme.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*
i'm sure there are some ppl out there who are sure my apple is real ..
*<hr /></blockquote>
Sorry, but I believe only in what I can touch... (first lesson of my daddy !)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Sylko ! J'ai des doutes .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif des doutes insidieux qui viennent me titiller ce qui me reste de neurones !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Si un jour j'apprends que Mullatabianca, c'était toi, attends toi à voir un mec gravir les pentes du Mont Blanc avec les dents si il faut pour te marquer les fesses d'une pomme étincelante au fer rouge !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'ai dit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Juré, craché que ce n'est pas moi!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je sais que ça paraît louche, mais cette charmante fille existe!


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

thebigle i'm not sylko  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
ask the mods, my IP is ..    10.13.10.148  ... RONFTL .. no seriously i'm in italy and sylko is in swiss... 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

j'ai eu le plaisir de photographier Mulattabianca à l'apple expo si ça peut en rassure quelques-uns. C'est une charmante jeune femme.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah! Ouf! Merci!

PS: euhhhh. on peut voir les photos que tu as fait?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
j'ai eu le plaisir de photographier Mulattabianca à l'apple expo si ça peut en rassure quelques-uns. C'est une charmante jeune femme.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
On s'en fiche !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Ne viens pas nous perturber en pleine drague ... tu casses le rythme !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Sorry, but I believe only in what I can touch... (first lesson of my daddy !)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

ok ... there is  SMAU = kinda' like apple expo but not only apple.. plenty of wintel stuff so it's kinda boring.. but it's here in milan the next weekend.. and i think i move my apple there..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

ip de thebig = 217.89.42.xxx
ip de sylko = 194.209.141.xxx
ip de Mulattabianca = 80.xxx.xx.xxx
mon ip = 193.252.46.xx /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* thebigle i'm not sylko  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bon, c'est mal barré pour moi, elle m'appelle le bigleux maintenant ... ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Allez, je passe mon tour ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *PS: euhhhh. on peut voir les photos que tu as fait?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



non et en accord avec la charmante demoiselle dont il est question sur ce sujet. sachez juste qu'elle n'est pas mauvaise au shoot'em'up !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* ip de thebig = 217.89.42.xxx
ip de sylko = 194.209.141.xxx
ip de Mulattabianca = 80.xx.xx.xxx
mon ip = 193.252.46.xx /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si je donne les numéros complémentaires, je gagne quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* thebigle i'm not sylko  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
ask the mods, my IP is ..    10.13.10.148  ... RONFTL .. no seriously i'm in italy and sylko is in swiss... 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Yes, poor me!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ma posso prendere il Pendolino per Milano. Non e tanto lontano da Milano  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Traduction pour les non-italiens 
Oui, pauvre de moi!
Tu peux prendre le train et venir déguster une raclette chez moi!

PS: Nuls, ces traducteurs sur le web!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Allez, je passe mon tour ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



tu n'as qu'à prendre le ticket 24 !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Si je donne les numéros complémentaires, je gagne quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

le droit que je donne le tien en entier  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

//depuis quand tu édites mes messages, toi...

//ah, j'ai compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif, dsl (je me fais tout petit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Si je donne les numéros complémentaires, je gagne quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu ne gagneras rien, mais moi je gagnerais un passage dans le bureau de mon boss!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

le droit que je donne le tien en entier  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Avec 212.198.0.93, tu n'apprendras pas grand chose. Tu ne sais toujours pas que tous les abonnés de noos sur Paris ont la même ip /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*but it's here in milan the next weekend.. and i think i move my apple there..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Sorry, but I cannot be in Milano on next week end because I have a lot of possums to feed - but perhaps you can send me your apple by post and I promise you to send it back as soon as possible - I guess that two or three days to check and to touch will be enough ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Of course, I will pay the sending fees ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Tu peux prendre le train et venir déguster une raclette chez moi!
*<hr /></blockquote>

à défaut, tu vas peut-être te prendre un rateau !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Avec 212.198.0.93, tu n'apprendras pas grand chose. Tu ne sais toujours pas que tous les abonnés de noos sur Paris ont la même ip /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

mais si !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

et c'est pareil pour notre amie !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

non et en accord avec la charmante demoiselle dont il est question sur ce sujet. sachez juste qu'elle n'est pas mauvaise au shoot'em'up !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je plaisantais! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
à défaut, tu vas peut-être te prendre un rateau !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrffffffff  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

so what?
the macgeneration's want to see me in france?
can't u send me to cupertino.. ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Je plaisantais! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

moi aussi !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

non et en accord avec la charmante demoiselle dont il est question sur ce sujet. sachez juste qu'elle n'est pas mauvaise au shoot'em'up !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

GOOGLE Traduire (BETA) 
Traduire le texte suivant: shoot em up
Ce texte est une traduction automatique de la langue ANGLAIS: fin de support de pousse vers le haut

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* so what?
the macgeneration's want to see me in france?
can't u send me to cupertino.. ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

You want to be the new Ellen Feiss?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2002)

non même pas. 

un certain membre de macgé dont le nombre de contributions dépasse le nombre d'inscrits du forum a bien tenté de me rameuter, mais je ne hurlerai pas avec vous après cette lune peu callipyge. d'ailleurs le seul vrai loup de cette contrée l'a bien senti et ne pointe même pas sa truffe humide, trop occupé sans doute avec ses deux dobermans à faire des expériences que la morale réprouve et que la décence m'interdit de préciser d'avantage

et je réserve désormais mes polaroids à de vraies créatures célestes autrement plus fascinantes, comme vous le confirmeront certains personnages locaux

je vous trouve bien peu exigeants ces derniers temps, il suffit que l'on se montre à vous en train de se frotter à n'importe quel canidé dégénéré vaguement descendant du lupus originel, ou qu'on vous exhibe son arrière train pour que vous vour précipitiez le renifler, ou alors le printemps est drôlement en avance. je ne sais que dire, je reste dubitatif (ce qui ne veut pas dire éjaculateur précoce !)


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

... there is  SMAU = kinda' like apple expo but not only apple.. plenty of wintel stuff so it's kinda boring.. but it's here in milan the next weekend.. and i think i move my apple there..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

  [/b]<hr /></blockquote>
Is it this expo?

SMAU


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

noooo... not the ellen feiss.
i don't want to look like a "stoned chick " (go to google, search for " stoned chicks "  and feel lucky ... lol ) .. or a fatty teenager weed user.. 

i just should works for apple taht's all  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> sylko:</font><hr />* 

Is it this expo?

SMAU *<hr /></blockquote>

yep  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> jeanba3000:</font><hr />* non même pas. 

un certain membre de macgé dont le nombre de contributions dépasse le nombre d'inscrits du forum a bien tenté de me rameuter, mais je ne hurlerai pas avec vous après cette lune peu callipyge. d'ailleurs le seul vrai loup de cette contrée l'a bien senti et ne pointe même pas sa truffe humide, trop occupé sans doute avec ses deux dobermans à faire des expériences que la morale réprouve et que la décence m'interdit de préciser d'avantage

et je réserve désormais mes polaroids à de vraies créatures célestes autrement plus fascinantes, comme vous le confirmeront certains personnages locaux

je vous trouve bien peu exigeants ces derniers temps, il suffit que l'on se montre à vous en train de se frotter à n'importe quel canidé dégénéré vaguement descendant du lupus originel, ou qu'on vous exhibe son arrière train pour que vous vour précipitiez le renifler, ou alors le printemps est drôlement en avance. je ne sais que dire, je reste dubitatif (ce qui ne veut pas dire éjaculateur précoce !)  *<hr /></blockquote>

my ex's were complaining as well that my a$$pple is too flat...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
so.. have a look on  Spy Mac  ... she has a bigger a$$ .. and a bigger apple on it  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Si je donne les numéros complémentaires, je gagne quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  un sourire de...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par l'inconito:</font><hr />* 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  un sourire de...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Cela faisait longtemps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Tout va bien ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />
my ex's were complaining as well that my a$$pple is too flat...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
so.. have a look on  Spy Mac  ... she has a bigger a$$ .. and a bigger apple on it  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

He's not complaining!
Don't worry, he's just an "elitiste" Parisian!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

.. i thought the parisians like skinnier women  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

GOOGLE Traduire (BETA) 
Traduire le texte suivant: shoot em up
Ce texte est une traduction automatique de la langue ANGLAIS: fin de support de pousse vers le haut

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Sylko... franchement... Aller poser des questions pareilles au traducteur automatique de google alors que tu as des ressources de qualité à ta disposition...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Au passage, je me souviens d'une beauté qui, lors de l'Apple Expo, s'était installée au stand jeu pour faire une partie de Jedi Knight II, je crois (pas sûr, ma mémoire commence à fuir)... 
Je m'étais dit "chic! quelqu'un à aider", je m'étais approché, l'avais regardée jouer 30 secondes... et avais fait demi-tour en me disant que si même les jolies filles se mettaient à maîtriser aux shoots, je n'avais plus qu'à me mettre au scrabble /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

++
Beru


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Sylko... franchement... Aller poser des questions pareilles au traducteur automatique de google alors que tu as des ressources de qualité à ta disposition...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Je plaisantais!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 
Au passage, je me souviens d'une beauté qui, lors de l'Apple Expo, s'était installée au stand jeu pour faire une partie de Jedi Knight II, je crois (pas sûr, ma mémoire commence à fuir)... 
Je m'étais dit "chic! quelqu'un à aider", je m'étais approché, l'avais regardée jouer 30 secondes... et avais fait demi-tour en me disant que si même les jolies filles se mettaient à maîtriser aux shoots, je n'avais plus qu'à me mettre au scrabble /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>
Et oui, tout fout le camp...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Et oui, tout fout le camp...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est surtout qu'un profond sentiment d'inutilité te remplit tout soudain /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

C'est surtout qu'un profond sentiment d'inutilité te remplit tout soudain /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça s'appelle aussi une débandade !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (de morue ?)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Sylko... franchement... Aller poser des questions pareilles au traducteur automatique de google alors que tu as des ressources de qualité à ta disposition...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*<hr /></blockquote>

Je trouve les traductions de rillettes plus imagées !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Octobre 2002)

lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Si seulement ça avait été une morue... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Je propose la stratégie suivante pour l'appâter (comme elle est italienne, je mot est bien choisi ! Arrrffff) :
1° Ne parler qu'anglais ou mieux italien (mais dans ce dernier cas, vous vous passerez de moi).
2° Trouver un volontaire pour se faire tatouer un panier du côté droit du bas-ventre...!
3° Lui faire croire que le jeu "mets ta pomme dans mon panier" est un jeu très tendance qui fait des ravages dans les milieux branchés Mac ...
4° Que les plus rapides gagnent un iPod griffé Trussardi...
5° Le piège étant tendu (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...hihi...), savoir attendre son heure en laissant mijoter !

Maintenant, si vous avez d'autres idées aussi connes, je suis preneur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben ça a l'air d'aller mieux toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Comme porte-étendard de macgé, t'en impose !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Je trouve les traductions de rillettes plus imagées !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'adore cette version!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; ICI &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

aaargh ..

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

in english pliiz..

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Ben ça a l'air d'aller mieux toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Comme porte-étendard de macgé, t'en impose !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

mince, c'est plutot de super-étendards pour le Deux Gaules (ou De Gaulle puisqu'il était d'origine belge le de gaulle)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Octobre 2002)

Oulà, je débarque moi c'est quoi tous ces posts ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je vois que vous avez la langue bien pendue dès que vous voyez une pomme sur des fesses ! Vous êtes trognons lol

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

si vous saviez ce que maousse et moi nous galérons pour traduire vos jeux de sens et de mots ensuite en anglais   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr />* Oulà, je débarque moi c'est quoi tous ces posts ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je vois que vous avez la langue bien pendue dès que vous voyez une pomme sur des fesses ! Vous êtes trognons lol

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

vost :  "ouch ! what are all those posts here ? you just can't hold your tongue when you see an apple on an ass ! you, sweety applepies..." /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_(la traduction du trognon n'est venue que dans un deuxième jet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )_


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  guys please post in engllish.. o vi rispondo in italiano  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  guys please post in engllish.. o vi rispondo in italiano  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Non dormi mai, tu?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * si vous saviez ce que maousse et moi nous galérons pour traduire vos jeux de sens et de mots ensuite en anglais   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



M'en va chercher starbus...! A nous deux, on devrait bien pouvoir aligner deux mots (au bas mot) !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  guys please post in engllish.. o vi rispondo in italiano  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>
On se calme là !! 
Sinon, on va en faire de la compote de ta pomme !! A moins qu'une bonne tarte... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> sylko:</font><hr />* 

Non dormi mai, tu?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

e no..
poi quando dormo dormo con il mio ibook  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />*
je vous trouve bien peu exigeants ces derniers temps*<hr /></blockquote>
Jeanba ! Je te répondrai par quelques phrases pommées et imagées :
Quand on a 20 ans et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, on grimpe souplement dans le pommier et on choisit la pomme la plus tendre et la plus rebondie....
Quand on a 40 ans et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, on regarde d'abord à droite et à gauche pour trouver une gaule avec laquelle on tente de faire tomber la pomme la plus tendre et la plus rebondie - avec un peu de chance, on y arrive, sinon, on ramasse celle qu'on a fait tomber un peu par hasard...
Quand on a mon âge, et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, plus question de grimper dans le pommier, plus question de gauler à tour de bras vu que la plupart du temps on est bigleux ... alors, on se contente de ramasser les pommes tombées au pied du pommier, celles que les autres nous ont laissées et qui n'ont pas été piétinées ... 
...Bien sûr, elles sont un peu abîmées et flétries, mais elles fleurent bon la rosée du matin et la tendresse de l'herbe fraîche sur laquelle elles reposent...
Et puis, elles sont parfaites pour la compote !!! Arrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Ben ça a l'air d'aller mieux toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Salut Tanplan !
Moi, quand je vois une pomme, j'ai la pêche !!!Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

he's just an "elitiste" Parisian!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>
tiens, le complexe d'infériorité provincial descend de sa montagne avec ses grosses bottes en caoutchouc ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* .. i thought the parisians like skinnier women  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>
don't believe everything written in cosmo'  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Quand on a 20 ans et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, on grimpe souplement dans le pommier et on choisit la pomme la plus tendre et la plus rebondie....
Quand on a 40 ans et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, on regarde d'abord à droite et à gauche pour trouver une gaule avec laquelle on tente de faire tomber la pomme la plus tendre et la plus rebondie - avec un peu de chance, on y arrive, sinon, on ramasse celle qu'on a fait tomber un peu par hasard...
Quand on a mon âge, et qu'on a envie d'une pomme, plus question de grimper dans le pommier, plus question de gauler à tour de bras vu que la plupart du temps on est bigleux ... alors, on se contente de ramasser les pommes tombées au pied du pommier, celles que les autres nous ont laissées et qui n'ont pas été piétinées ... 
...Bien sûr, elles sont un peu abîmées et flétries, mais elles fleurent bon la rosée du matin et la tendresse de l'herbe fraîche sur laquelle elles reposent...
Et puis, elles sont parfaites pour la compote !!! Arrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
moi de toute façon, du haut de mon mètre soixante cinq (formule empruntée au grand pierre dac qui en faisait 2 de moins), j'ai toujours eu besoin de mon escabeau (largement amorti depuis)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 
tiens, le complexe d'infériorité provincial descend de sa montagne avec ses grosses bottes en caoutchouc ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

En latex, les bottes...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 
don't believe everything written in cosmo'
*<hr /></blockquote>

i don't read cosmo' ...
teh women's magazines ae boring..
so i seem to read only mac and linux magazines ..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

so what, you prefer spymac? 
well i'm not jealous..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2002)

or if you prefer : 




/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; jeanba3000:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt; 
don't believe everything written in cosmo'
<hr /></blockquote>
i don't read cosmo' ...
teh women's magazines ae boring..
so i seem to read only mac and linux magazines ..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
so what, you prefer spymac? 
well i'm not jealous..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Personnally I like to have a quick view to the women's magazines - this is probably corresponding to the slight part of feminity inside of me which I don't refuse...
Regarding the choice between spymac and your a$$pple, to be honest I prefer spymac but for the only reason that I have some problems with my view and that the relief is better on the spymac picture... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

ok thebig...

spymac has a bigger apple as well...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

and at least on this close-up mine seems too flat.. 





 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* ok thebig...
and at least on this close-up mine seems too flat.. 
*<hr /></blockquote>
You are right : it "seems" to flat - but I am sure that it is only due to the picture bad quality - the reality must be completely different ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (23 Octobre 2002)

ben.. tu te remets rapidement the big...
Ne fallait-il pas que tu ménages ton ti cur encore fragile ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Les émotions trop fortes...rhoooo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif à ton âge ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
C'est la meute de louveteaux impatients hurlant à la belle qui t'a tenté ? 
ça semble être dans l'air du temps... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

... tiens 100e post ! ben je te l'offre...


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

well the original pic i took that close up was 3000 x 2100 pix  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

weird that no one of you have found my ibook yet.. haha 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

M...... STL !
Je suis à la fois confondu et confus tel un jeune puceau pantelant après s'être paluché pour la treizième fois en 2 heures.....
J'ai entendu le coq chanter pour la troisième fois et me voilà avec ma honte à tes pieds...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Attiré tel un escargot par une salade latine, j'ai oublié tous les usages et renié mes amies....
Honte sur moi et sur ma descendance à venir (là je ne crains plus grand chose...hihi) - puisses tu un jour me pardonner et me permettre de te baiser la main en signe de totale soumission...
thebig à genoux.....
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (23 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * M...... STL ! *



Le M.. c'est pour merveilleuse adorable STl non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* me permettre de te baiser la main en signe de totale soumission...
thebig à genoux..... *<hr /></blockquote>

YArrrrffff... Yesssss ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif me voilà donc accompagnée de 2 mères-poules et d'un père-escargot !!!!
Higgins il va pas en croire ses yeux  !! 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Octobre 2002)

une vraie ménagerie ce forum : des louveteaux en rut, une femme chat, un gardien de résidence et ses dobermans, un poulet en plastique, deux mères poules, deux dindes, un pitbull, et maintenant un escargot baveur !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

theBig, serait-ce toi le fameux grand léchant mou ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (23 Octobre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * theBig, serait-ce toi le fameux grand léchant mou ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Rhoooo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  t'as encore une crise de dyslexie des doigts ?
... ah !?...mais nonn t'as raison...c'est lui le grand léchant mou  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Tu crois que le poulet en plastique va se reconnaitre ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

Hey, thebig...
too much french (language) gives me a headache..
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2002)

Je suis un peu en retard dans ce post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais il me semble que c'est un faux et qu'on le voit très bien sur la photo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* une vraie ménagerie ce forum : des louveteaux en rut, une femme chat, un gardien de résidence et ses dobermans, un poulet en plastique, deux mères poules, deux dindes, un pitbull, et maintenant un escargot baveur !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

theBig, serait-ce toi le fameux grand léchant mou ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


Il ne manque qu'une webmaitresse digne de ce nom!

Celle-ci est hors catégorie!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Suzy, the real one!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis un peu en retard dans ce post /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif mais il me semble que c'est un faux et qu'on le voit très bien sur la photo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Além dit qu'il l'a vue en chair et en os à l'Apple Expo!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2002)

Pas sur la masseuse du stand mikro$oft en tout cas! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> sylko:</font><hr />* 

Além dit qu'il l'a vue en chair et en os à l'Apple Expo!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Err?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Alèm saw me in the Expo. And there are others who were there as well and have seen the Apple in the "real" life  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * une vraie ménagerie ce forum *



On se croirait surtout sur un chat Caramail... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif lachez dans ces pages quelque chose qui resemble de pres ou de loin a une nana (plutot devrais je dire "qui ressemble à une pomme sur un cul") et voila la volaille qui s'excite... quelle belle image vous donnez des fans d'info à la gente féminine qui fait ses gorges chaudes de ce genre de sujets /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

C'est encore alem qui a laché ce faisan d'élevage inapte a se defendre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2002)

tu n'as qu'à passer sur le toubar à des heures correctes si tu te sens des humeurs de déplumeur fougueux multilingue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2002)

ça ferait un joli fond d'écran non ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2002)

mais oui mon bon maousse... pas plus tard qu'hier soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je peux filer des noms, mackie qui nous dessinait des cartes de france en se secouant violemment sur son Ti et alem qui pénait a contenir l'écume qui lui montait aux lèvres... La napolitaine au sang chaud avait alors beau jeu de baragouiner quelques mots dans un patois italo américain (go home) pour s'entretenir de leur conversation la plus éllaborée à base de : "ptain je vais me la faire" "excusa me ma commenza a sentira la fatigua" et "ptain je vais me la faire"... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


Tsss tsss tsss /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2002)

Hum, c'est vrai, j'y ai même participé...mais pas à la frénésie géographique de mackie ! Attention ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Enfin bon, vous avez beau jeu, monsieur ben, de jouer le vieux croûton, d'autres nous on montré que l'âge n'est pas une limite pour les échanges primaires internationaux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

.. hey, i'm getting a headache guys i can't follow you in french..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
faccio come premettevo? voi scrivete in francese e vi rispondo in italiano..?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
anyway.. thehe.. good, so at least i don't see my ibook here yet..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Octobre 2002)

Sorry but some of these post are untranslatable : French Poetry... (n'est ce pas Thebig... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif )


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * le seul vrai loup de cette contrée l'a bien senti et ne pointe même pas sa truffe humide, trop occupé sans doute avec ses deux dobermans à faire des expériences que la morale réprouve et que la décence m'interdit de préciser d'avantage  *



Moui. Pas cette semaine (voyage express pour le sud suite à des petits problèmes mécaniques, un malfaisant ayant trouvé drolissime de découper ma voiture à l'ouvre boîte sur un parking /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ).

J'aurais du me méfier. L'ouvre-boîte était un message prémonitoire -et non pas préliminaire- indiquant que le poisson n'est pas loin. J'attendais des sardines, ce fut une morue et des poissons pilotes. Piètre consolation.

Il faut quand même dire franchement que la transalpine (je sais, je sais, the big), ou ce que l'on peut en voir, frappe fort pour son entrée forumesque.Dans un site en partie helvète, donner comme cible de tir une pomme, tel Guillaume, c'est humoristique. Des tas d'arcs se bandent, evidemment. le tout est de savoir si, crochetés à la corde, on trouve de bons tireurs. Mais là est une autre histoire. Il manque l'âtre, le crépitement et j'ai la flemme de craquer pour une allumette. Du vieux porc massilien aux flammes, normal de finir en enfer.

Bon, je m'égare. Je reprends. Voie 69, départ imminent.

Alors, je me dis: une Italienne qui montre sur les forums son cul  est logiquement cultivée. Ou du moins a le sillon pertinent, quoiqu'en disent les (dé)tracteurs. Et puis la viande bovine italienne n'est pas sous embargo, que je sache, alors mordons à pleine dents dans le hamburger.

Là aussi j'aurais du tiquer: notre spécialiste habituel de la bouffe mondialiste, prompt à poster dès qu'il y a du féminin, ne montre pas le bout de son clavier: ca sent le squonce. Hélas, les signes ne trompent pas. La prose de la damoiselle est comme le mot qui commence cette phrase mais doit être décliné ici au genre masculin. Trognon tatoué ou pas, le relief est absent.

Donc nous voici (en "vante" partout, dans le cas présent) face à une nana qui se gausse de ne plus être une jeune fille (ses ex's en témoignent, délicate attention: ils ont vu de près la chose et elle est comme l'horizon en moins bombée) et (sur) expose -pardon: so larize* comme on dit peut être dans les rues italiennes, il y a des photographes en gazon sur ces forums alors un peu de precision- ses...euh...

Quoi, à propos? Des tasses de café ou son regard de feu pétrifie l'internaute en goguette? Des slips bas de gamme (dos, Rémi, Fat, etc) frappés de son image et sur lesquels son nez (si on a la prostate vaillante) s'allonge tous les matins au reveil comme un pinocchio plus ou moins menteur selon les individus?*

Vous allez penser: "c'est pas l'habitude de l'Amok de faire (ce genre) de rentre dedans avec une femme (car il est galant), italienne de surcroit (car il est internationaliste) et qui montre son troisième oeil a tout le monde (car il apprécie l'aspect "je te regarde par en dessous"). Exact. Mais ca fait 2 pages que la horde parle de la sub(urb)stantifique moelle épinière de la dame. Ca ne me dérange pas, puisque c'est visiblement un sujet qui la passionne et que j'ai d'autres trucs à lire sur MacG. Mais je suis d'accord avec ses ex's. Ledit posterieur nu est plat, je le répète. Le sujet aussi. 

Mulattaetcétéra, c'est tout ce que tu as à dire? "J'ai un cul plat tatoué, achetez moi un ipod et je ferais l'escargot à celui qui se dévoue"? J'attends donc avec impatience d'avoir le compte rendu de ces folies monopodesques musicales, histoire de savoir si nos amis (on dit comme ca chez Drucker) de derrière (on en sort pas) les Alpes ont la vue basse, sont très exigeants ou on simplement un goût proche du mien lorsqu'ils jugent si une nana a de l'esprit là où il faut ou pas.

Ceci étant, depuis le temps que ca se vante en ces lieux d'être doué pour les langues à tour de post, les maçons sont enfin au pied du mur (du çon comme l'écrivait le canard).

Alors je laisse ceux que ca branche agiter leur ver, espérant le voir un jour dans le fruit. Je l'espère aussi pour eux d'ailleurs, car la bestiole a visiblement faim.

* Voir le site.

PS: 5 étoiles a ce post: je m'incline.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
que la transalpine (je sais, je sais, the big) *<hr /></blockquote>
...Mais ! je n'ai encore rien dit !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Octobre 2002)

marrant, y a personne pour te traiter d'élististe marseillais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

ça confirme bien ce que je disais plus haut  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * C'est encore alem qui a laché ce faisan d'élevage inapte a se defendre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



non, j'ai juste croisé cette charmante demoiselle à l'AE sur le stand Ambrosia (je me répête). Sylko lui ayant remarqué son tatouage sur applecollection.

pourquoi j'ai l'impression que certains ici ne savent faire que leur dégoûté : attitude ou réelle reflet de leur vie monotone ?

(pour thebig et arico, je n'ai pas dit sonotone, vous pouvez vous rendormir!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

allez, faut que je me réveille, j'ai rendez-vous avec un Kertesz au Café Bissap (ah oui, on n'est pas obligé de mettre du rhum avec le bissap, je vous l'ai dit ?)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (23 Octobre 2002)

Z'ont peur du Loup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* marrant, y a personne pour te traiter d'élististe marseillais  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

ça confirme bien ce que je disais plus haut  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

parce qu'il est plus grand que toi (et bplus fort ausi) parce qu'on a pitié des vieux beaux sur le retour parce qu'on a aussi pitié d'Api parce qu'on aime les ouvre-boites (enfin surtout ma voiture) parce que t'as une plus longue barbe parce que t'as des docs de couleur parce que t'es quand même 'ach'ment plys hype que lui (ultra-private-presque-joke) parce que c'est higgins et qu'on a du mal avec les dobermanns parce que c'est le matin et que j'ai pas encore avalé mon bol de Nesquick qu'on en a une énorme envie ectte chétéra


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Octobre 2002)

chacun son style de vie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif , moi

J'suis snob... J'suis snob
C'est vraiment l'seul défaut que j'gobe
Ça demande des mois d'turbin
C'est une vie de galérien
Mais lorsque je sors à son bras
Je suis fier du résultat
J'suis snob... Foutrement snob
Tous mes amis le sont
On est snobs et c'est bon

Chemises d'organdi, chaussures de zébu
Cravate d'Italie et méchant complet vermoulu
Un rubis au doigt... de pied, pas çui-là
Les ongles tout noirs et un tres joli p'tit mouchoir
J'vais au cinéma voir des films suédois
Et j'entre au bistro pour boire du whisky à gogo
J'ai pas mal au foie, personne fait plus ça
J'ai un ulcère, c'est moins banal et plus cher

J'suis snob... J'suis snob
J'm'appelle Patrick, mais on dit Bob
Je fais du ch'val tous les matins
Car j'ador' l'odeur du crottin
Je ne fréquente que des baronnes
Aux noms comme des trombones
J'suis snob... Excessivement snob
Et quand j'parle d'amour
C'est tout nu dans la cour

On se réunit avec les amis
Tous les vendredis, pour faire des snobisme-parties
Il y a du coca, on deteste ça
Et du camembert qu'on mange à la petite cuiller
Mon appartement est vraiment charmant
J'me chauffe au diamant, on n'peut rien rêver d'plus fumant
J'avais la télé, mais ça m'ennuyait
Je l'ai r'tournée... d'l'aut' côté c'est passionnant

J'suis snob... J'suis snob
J'suis ravagé par ce microbe
J'ai des accidents en Jaguar
Je passe le mois d'août au plumard
C'est dans les p'tits détails comme ça
Que l'on est snob ou pas
J'suis snob... Encor plus snob que tout à l'heure
Et quand je serai mort
J'veux un suaire de chez Dior !

(boris vian)


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

et vlan, ça étale sa culture*, quel snob ce type !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*tu te répêtes  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  parce qu'on a pitié des vieux beaux sur le retour   *



Lorsque l'on arrive a l'age canonique qui est le mien (je précise: 38 ans pour ceux qui ne le savent pas), on sait au moins une chose: on n'est plus ce qu'on a été. C'est une évidence qui se prend comme elle arrive, et on fait avec. Ce n'est pas un problème.

Le problème est d'être jeune moche. Parce que là c'est sans espoir. Même de retour, puisque l'on ne part jamais...

(Réflexion d'ordre générale)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

ça ne doit pas être facile quand même de ressembler à Ivan Colonna un conseil : ne va pas en Corse pour les vacances /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Lorsque l'on arrive a l'age canonique qui est le mien (je précise: 38 ans pour ceux qui ne le savent pas), on sait au moins une chose: on n'est plus ce qu'on a été*<hr /></blockquote>
Et avec 15 ans de plus que 38 ans, on est encore moins que "plus ce qu'on a été" ... une énorme biglosité surnageant comme par miracle dans un embonpoint adipeux agité de quelques spasmes parkinsoniens épisodiques et ma foi, bienvenus dans certaines circonstances /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Moof (23 Octobre 2002)

Mulattabianca VS. Ellen Feiss... Fight !

_
Mulattabianca : So, you're a switcher ?
Ellen Feiss : Yeah...
Mulattabianca : Great ! Kiss my apple !
Ellen Feiss : Uh ? No... Not that kind of switch...
_ 


Hein ? Ah, oui, bon, je sors.


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

...Sylko lui ayant remarqué son tatouage sur applecollection.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Cafteur... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Oui, c'est exact!
Je trouvais ce tatoo sympa! 
Que cette jeune demoiselle aille envie de se le faire buriner sur sa lune également...
Qu'elle soit venue sur ce forum, se soit inscrite comme membre et participe à son auto-promotion, est également tout à son honneur.
Je suis par contre déçu, que certains la traite comme un objet de dérision ou de plaisanterie.
Vous avez certainement dû vous jeter sur la page Images de son site.
En parcourant les autres, on peut découvrir qu'elle a d'autres passions et qu'elle converse et rédige en cinq langues.
Est-ce une tarre de ne pas deviser dans celle de Molière?
Je me sens coupable de l'avoir fait connaître.
Comme souvent, ici, les sujets dégénérent.
Ne vous étonnez pas que la gente féminine déserte ce forum après quelques temps...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis par contre déçu, que certains la traite comme un objet de dérision ou de plaisanterie.*



c'est qu'ils n'auront pas tenté de discuter avec elle  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (23 Octobre 2002)

Gee...

Did you have any females on the board before me?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Or you had made an apple pie of them .. or you had made them cook an apple pie for you... thehe ..
Who dares to mentin me and the Feiss on the same post.. ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Kiss my..
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* Gee...
Did you have any females on the board before me?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Yes indeed ! We already have nice, beautiful and gentle feminine colleagues on this forum before you !!!
And this is usual on this forum that the males prepare some cookies or applepie for them ...
Please note that we are not "machos" on Mac Generation.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2002)

Hi ! I'm the Ellen Feiss of MacGeneration


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Ellen Feiss a dit:
			
		

> * Hi ! I'm the Elle Feiss of MacGeneration  *



Elle fesse?

Alors donne la fessée à The Big!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Ellen Feiss a dit:
			
		

> * Hi ! I'm the Elle Feiss of MacGeneration  *


Hi Ellen !
Nice to meet you on our forum !!!
As you know if you read the previous mails, we have a new feminine member who's name is Mullatabianca - this pretty girl has something special : an a$$pple which enjoys everybody (except me because STL is in charge of my moral and psychologic health ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
So, I speak in the name of the other members of this forum : young people who are attracted by some special things....
So, my question is : do you also have something special like Mullatabianca, something that you can show to these bloody young guys ???
Of course I know that you are Ellen Feiss and that your entire person is "special" - but they are looking about some crispy details ...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Thank you in advance (not for me because I only translate the ideas of my colleagues, but for them !)
In a friendly way,
Thebig


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

Ohno ... Ellen Feiss here...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

But better switch late than never...






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Ben les p'tits loups, on ne pourra pas dire que je ne me défonce pas pour vous hein !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et tout ça, malgré que je sois "hors course" hihi !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Ben les p'tits loups, on ne pourra pas dire que je ne me défonce pas pour vous hein !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et tout ça, malgré que je sois "hors course" hihi !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Comment ça, hors course???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est qu'ils n'auront pas tenté de discuter avec elle  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tenté?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Comment ça, hors course???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    
*<hr /></blockquote>
Et oui sylko ! J'ai promis à mes soeurs du forum de ne plus me laisser dévoyer par des inconnues pommées...elles sont les garantes de ma moralité et chargées du salut de mon âme - en un mot, j'ai été touché par la grâce.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Merci mes soeurs... !!!
ps : de toutes manières, sylko, soeurs ou pas, que pouvais-je faire contre une meute de jeunes loups affamés ... tout au plus m'en auriez-vous laissé un morceau et avec ma chance, je serais tombé sur un orteil.....Arrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
(except me because STL is in charge of my moral and psychologic health ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) *<hr /></blockquote>

Youps... il y a erreur... je n'exerce plus dans ce domaine depuis quelques temps déjà...Ma blouse blanche est rangée !
Pas de méprise mon bon the big !


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> sylko:</font><hr />* 

Comment ça, hors course???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Aiuto sylko.. sti francesi mi fanno venire un mal di testa..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
non capisco un ..azzo  
(almeno traducimi i post degli altri ogni tanto) ..

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Que cette jeune demoiselle aille envie de se le faire buriner sur sa lune également...
Qu'elle soit venue sur ce forum, se soit inscrite comme membre et participe à son auto-promotion, est également tout à son honneur. *<hr /></blockquote>

je suppose que c'est humoristique?!!!!!!!! Tout a son honneur?!!!!!!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />*  Je suis par contre déçu, que certains la traite comme un objet de dérision ou de plaisanterie.
Vous avez certainement dû vous jeter sur la page Images de son site.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas plus que toi, mais pas moins! Plus faux cul tu meurs! lol! 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />*  En parcourant les autres, on peut découvrir qu'elle a d'autres passions et qu'elle converse et rédige en cinq langues.
Est-ce une tarre de ne pas deviser dans celle de Molière? *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, mais sur un forum francophone tu avoueras que c'est un poil génant quand même... Ceci étant, j'ai cru percevoir que jusqu'à présent personne ne la félicitait sur ses "poésies" (tu vois, pas que la page "images") et que elle même ne mettait pas spécialement ca en avant... A moins que "embrassez moi la pomme que j'ai sur le cul" soit de la poésie?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Je me sens coupable de l'avoir fait connaître.
Comme souvent, ici, les sujets dégénérent.    *<hr /></blockquote>

Il est mignon le silko!
il se pointe  _au bar_, mettant en avant _la photo du fion d'une nana_ et après il pleurniche en découvrant que ca dégenère! Ne viens pas nous raconter que c'était pour appater le chaland et attirer la fange vers les pages poesies du site de "sa" découverte?!
On ne peut pas en plus argumenter le fait que ca la choque! Ou alors elle le camouffle bien...

Ecoute, à partir de maintenant je pense que tu as compris que si tu découvrais des nanas douées pour la plume* et que tu appréciais leur prose*, il valait mieux aller en discuter sur les forums adéquats, non?

Je te trouve bien protecteur, subitement. Dois-je te rappeller que des femmes sont inscrites à MacG, et que bizarement, en général, ne se font pas emmerder (en tout cas pas plus que certains mecs)? Il faut dire qu'elle n'agitent pas leur pomme sous le nez des autres membres* non plus...


*silence, The Big!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

(aiuto sylko.. non sto più capendo una ..mazza)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
*silence, The Big!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
*<hr /></blockquote>
Mais je n'ai encore une fois rien dit !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Je ne peux qu'approuver tous ces commentaires!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je n'ai rien à invoquer pour ma défense!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Mea culpa

Ze le ferais plus  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

sylko digli di scrivere in inglese oppure traducimi..!!!!
cosa stanno dicendo..??
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Ahlalaaaaa! Je ne suis pas dans la m... maintenant!

Aiuto!!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

no sylko,..
traducimi!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Ahlalaaaaa! Je ne suis pas dans la m... maintenant!
*<hr /></blockquote>
Proverbe belge :
"si tu secoues un pommier, ne t'attend pas à recevoir une poire sur la gueule"..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Mais je n'ai encore une fois rien dit !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, mais tu penses si fort!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Mea culpa Ze le ferais plus   *<hr /></blockquote>

T'as interêt, sinon on parle de sa boutique en ligne, avec string à son image, vendu probablement pour aller a la messe en attendant de se faire canoniser*...

*dans le sens religieux, big, pas artillerie!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

C'est pas pour dire, mais t'es mal barré sylko !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
*dans le sens religieux, big, pas artillerie!  *<hr /></blockquote>
Merci de préciser Amok ! J'étais déjà en train de préparer une salve..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas pour dire, mais t'es mal barré sylko !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Aiuto, The Big!

T'es le seul qui me comprenne ici! lol


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 
Aiuto, The Big!
*<hr /></blockquote>
Non, aujourd'hui je suis à pied ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Merci de préciser Amok ! J'étais déjà en train de préparer une salve..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je retrouve là le vieux renard qui sait manier son arme et ne s'en sert qu'après une préparation méticuleuse! Tu as pu remarquer que certains ici avaient le coup facile !!! Ca tombe bien, il reste quelques écrans reconditionnés à vendre sur l'apple store!


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* no sylko,..
traducimi!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ti faro la traduzione a un tavolino da caffè nella Piazza del Duomo!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Ti faro la traduzione a un tavolino da caffè nella Piazza del Duomo!  *



Ne te vante pas trop à l'avance: vous êtes plusieurs sur le coup...

Les relations franco-italiennes se sont vachement réchauffées depuis deux jours. Sublime message d'espoir pour la paix dans le monde, les utilisateurs apple sont désintérréssés et ouverts aux cultures étrangères!


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Non, aujourd'hui je suis à pied ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon, personne ne veux me "aiuter" alors?

Adieu monde cruel  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Ne te vante pas trop à l'avance: vous êtes plusieurs sur le coup...

Les relations franco-italiennes se sont vachement réchauffées depuis deux jours. Sublime message d'espoir pour la paix dans le monde, les utilisateurs apple sont désintérréssés et ouverts aux cultures étrangères!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Nous prendrons une grande table, s'il le faut!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais j'aurais de l'avance, je ne suis qu'à 3 heures du Dôme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small"> sylko:</font><hr />* 

Ti faro la traduzione a un tavolino da caffè nella Piazza del Duomo!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

ok!! domani alle due di pomeriggio, davanti al duomo..!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2002)

I have a tatoo too... 




But... the quality of this picture is too bad to see that's an apple shape...


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; sylko:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt; 

Ti faro la traduzione a un tavolino da caffè nella Piazza del Duomo!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    <hr /></blockquote>

ok!! domani alle due di pomeriggio, davanti al duomo..!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Posso soltanto sabato prossimo!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Mulattabianca (24 Octobre 2002)

okay sylko!!!
ehehe... che caso però .. ci vedo anche uno di macnn domani, alle 1 e 30...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

_yen a qui se font vraiment chier dans la vie à ce que je vois en ce moment ils se sentent même bligés de venir nous instruire de leur grande morale (sic) et de leur grande culture (re-sic)_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * yen a qui se font vraiment chier dans la vie à ce que je vois en ce moment ils se sentent même bligés de venir nous instruire de leur grande morale (sic) et de leur grande culture (re-sic) *



Et il y en a qui feraient mieux de tirer leur coup plutot que de poster a 3 heures du mat' avec un ton aigri de jeune frustré (non-sic).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Et il y en a qui feraient mieux de tirer leur coup plutot que de poster a 3 heures du mat' avec un ton aigri de jeune frustré (non-sic).  *<hr /></blockquote>
Qui te dis qu'il ne tirait pas un coup en postant à 3 H du mat - j'en voudrais peut-être pour preuve les zitaliques qui tendraient à me faire croire qu'il était avec Mullatabianca à ce moment... Arrrfffff


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Et il y en a qui feraient mieux de tirer leur coup plutot que de poster a 3 heures du mat' avec un ton aigri de jeune frustré (non-sic).  *<hr /></blockquote>

dis donc, tu t'avances bien sur un sujet que tu ne connais pas. tu es encore assez idiot pour penser que ton expérience a valeur de loi ? 

l'aigreur que tu vois dans mes propos ne provient  pas une frustration sexuelle (t'inquiètes pas pour moi, je suis un adepte du "baisage chronique*" si besoin est) mais plutot de ton ton condescendant de professeur qui me pête les couilles au fur et à mesure, tu devrais peut-être faire preuve d'humilité. et apprendre un peu au lieu d'essayer d'enseigner.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Qui te dis qu'il ne tirait pas un coup en postant à 3 H du mat - j'en voudrais peut-être pour preuve les zitaliques qui tendraient à me faire croire qu'il était avec Mullatabianca à ce moment... Arrrfffff  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas avec Mulattabianca, mes finances ne me permettent pas les allers-retours Milan-Amiens.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

et puis jamais quand je poste  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
mais plutot de ton ton 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Parce qu'en plus Amok c'est ton oncle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Hé bé, le monde est petit quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

dis donc, tu t'avances bien sur un sujet que tu ne connais pas. tu es encore assez idiot pour penser que ton expérience a valeur de loi ? 

l'aigreur que tu vois dans mes propos (...) provient de ton ton condescendant de professeur qui me pête les couilles au fur et à mesure, tu devrais peut-être faire preuve d'humilité. et apprendre un peu au lieu d'essayer d'enseigner.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Comme ce n'est pas l'endroit pour régler nos comptes qui "n'interressent" que nous, je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre la prochaine rencontre. A défaut de régler le problème, cela sera au moins plus sain. Tu as le temps d'ici là de relire mes posts et de faire une liste de ceux que tu considères comme "condescendants", "professoraux", et de situer mon experience pour me la jetter à la gueule. J'ai hate.

Tu pars gagnant. Je n'ai ni le temps ni surtout l'envie de me lancer dans un listing de tes interventions aggressives ou désagréables (pour le moins), qui correspondent à peu près a tous les posts où un membre lambda n'était pas en accord avec ta façon de penser.

Dans le cas présent, je me suis permis (excuse du crime de lèse majesté) de dire ma façon de penser sur ce sujet pas de l'imposer aux autres, qui de toutes façon s'en tamponneraient la coque.

Ravi d'apprendre qu'il y a une ligne éditoriale à respecter dans les posts, et que tout élément contradictoire "pête les couilles" du rédacteur en chef auto-nommé. je m'en souviendrais à l'avenir chaque fois que je me pointerais au bar, et n'oublierais pas de bien me frotter les semelles à l'entrée pour me débarrasser de ma suffisance.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

je ne suis pas trop intéressé par te causer en vrai ou virtuellement


c'est assez clair ?


----------



## Api (24 Octobre 2002)

Ah mince, on va faire table à part aux Apple Expos Sauvages alors... A moins que tu ne veuilles plus participer à nos rencontres ?


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> * Ah mince, on va faire table à part aux Apple Expos Sauvages alors... A moins que tu ne veuilles plus participer à nos rencontres ?   *



nous faisons déja chambre à part, ça ne changera pas grand chose  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  c'est assez clair ?  *



sinon?


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Oyé Oyé !!!

Grande promotion de NKK...
Oui vous avez bien entendu !!! Pour tout achat de 2 Kits...nous vous offrons le troisième.
Une production exclusive thebig © !!!

Ne ratez pas cette offre.
Notice et informations complémentaires  ici


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Octobre 2002)

Les duels se tiendront sur Quake 3 Arena, au petit matin, éloignés de 40 pas, 5 munitions de railgun pour chacun, et que le moins serein perde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

_Quoique, on devrait attendre la sortie d'Unreal Tournament 2003... Il y a un modèle de perso avec un haut de forme qui serait parfait pour les témoins_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Désolé, je me demandais seulement si ce genre de dissensions sur un endroit aussi virtuel était vraiment nécessaire... Surtout entre deux personnes qui sont plutôt ouvertes d'esprit d'habitude...
Bon, on va me répondre que ça ne me regarde pas (ce qui est tout à fait vrai par ailleurs, mais je vous rassure, j'assume /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

++
Beru


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Les duels se tiendront sur Quake 3 Arena, au petit matin, éloignés de 40 pas, 5 munitions de railgun pour chacun, et que le moins serein perde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Quoique, on devrait attendre la sortie d'Unreal Tournament 2003... Il y a un modèle de perso avec un haut de forme qui serait parfait pour les témoins /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Désolé, je me demandais seulement si ce genre de dissensions sur un endroit aussi virtuel était vraiment nécessaire... Surtout entre deux personnes qui sont plutôt ouvertes d'esprit d'habitude...
Bon, on va me répondre que ça ne me regarde pas (ce qui est tout à fait vrai par ailleurs, mais je vous rassure, j'assume /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

Le duel se tiendra sur la place du Dôme à Milan  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Non, sérieusement... Restez courtois!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* 

Le duel se tiendra sur la place du Dôme à Milan  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *<hr /></blockquote>

et on y criera Viva Verdi ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> * Ah mince, on va faire table à part aux Apple Expos Sauvages alors... A moins que tu ne veuilles plus participer à nos rencontres ?   *



C'est pô grâve !! De toute façon, il y a jamais assez de place sous la même table pour que tout le monde se tripotent les genoux de concert !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Avec l'aide du Père tabouret et de 'tanplan, je vais mettre au point un p'tit "utilitaire" qui permettra au plus courageux de naviguer (voir zig-zaguer ! ) de table en table !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_On pourra toujours organiser une bataille navale géante avec reconstitution grandeur nature de la bataille de Trafalgar !!

C'est sympa quand même ces réunions !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et on y criera Viva Verdi ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca roule!

Voici le plan!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

sinon?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je serai là pour te consoler mon Loulou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


_Et pour apprendre à vivre à mackie aussi, mais ça, c'est une oeuvre d'utilité public dont tout le monde devrait se préoccuper..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Avec l'aide du Père tabouret et de 'tanplan, je vais mettre au point un p'tit "utilitaire" qui permettra au plus courageux de naviguer (voir zig-zaguer ! ) de table en table !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Chaise roulante, brancard, ou camion de pompier avec grande échelle? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

nous faisons déja chambre à part, ça ne changera pas grand chose  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben justement, depuis le temps, ça aurait dû changer quelque chose non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Chaise roulante, brancard, ou camion de pompier avec grande échelle? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Peut importe l'ivresse pourvu qu'on roule !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />* okay sylko!!!
ehehe... che caso però .. ci vedo anche uno di macnn domani, alle 1 e 30...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

kékidi la pizzaïolotte ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

kékidi la pizzaïolotte ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca suffit maintenant les appels du cul (avec ou sans pomme) pour me "lever" mon lapin hein !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

sinon?  *<hr /></blockquote>

rien. je ne fais pas de menaces. je m'en fous.


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Ben les p'tits loups, on ne pourra pas dire que je ne me défonce pas pour vous hein !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Va pas te blesser pas quand même... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Moui. Pas cette semaine (voyage express pour le sud suite à des petits problèmes mécaniques, un malfaisant ayant trouvé drolissime de découper ma voiture à l'ouvre boîte sur un parking /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ).

J'aurais du me méfier. L'ouvre-boîte était un message prémonitoire -et non pas préliminaire- indiquant que le poisson n'est pas loin. J'attendais des sardines, ce fut une morue et des poissons pilotes. Piètre consolation.

Il faut quand même dire franchement que la transalpine (je sais, je sais, the big), ou ce que l'on peut en voir, frappe fort pour son entrée forumesque.Dans un site en partie helvète, donner comme cible de tir une pomme, tel Guillaume, c'est humoristique. Des tas d'arcs se bandent, evidemment. le tout est de savoir si, crochetés à la corde, on trouve de bons tireurs. Mais là est une autre histoire. Il manque l'âtre, le crépitement et j'ai la flemme de craquer pour une allumette. Du vieux porc massilien aux flammes, normal de finir en enfer.

Bon, je m'égare. Je reprends. Voie 69, départ imminent.

Alors, je me dis: une Italienne qui montre sur les forums son cul  est logiquement cultivée. Ou du moins a le sillon pertinent, quoiqu'en disent les (dé)tracteurs. Et puis la viande bovine italienne n'est pas sous embargo, que je sache, alors mordons à pleine dents dans le hamburger.

Là aussi j'aurais du tiquer: notre spécialiste habituel de la bouffe mondialiste, prompt à poster dès qu'il y a du féminin, ne montre pas le bout de son clavier: ca sent le squonce. Hélas, les signes ne trompent pas. La prose de la damoiselle est comme le mot qui commence cette phrase mais doit être décliné ici au genre masculin. Trognon tatoué ou pas, le relief est absent.

Donc nous voici (en "vante" partout, dans le cas présent) face à une nana qui se gausse de ne plus être une jeune fille (ses ex's en témoignent, délicate attention: ils ont vu de près la chose et elle est comme l'horizon en moins bombée) et (sur) expose -pardon: so larize* comme on dit peut être dans les rues italiennes, il y a des photographes en gazon sur ces forums alors un peu de precision- ses...euh...

Quoi, à propos? Des tasses de café ou son regard de feu pétrifie l'internaute en goguette? Des slips bas de gamme (dos, Rémi, Fat, etc) frappés de son image et sur lesquels son nez (si on a la prostate vaillante) s'allonge tous les matins au reveil comme un pinocchio plus ou moins menteur selon les individus?*

Vous allez penser: "c'est pas l'habitude de l'Amok de faire (ce genre) de rentre dedans avec une femme (car il est galant), italienne de surcroit (car il est internationaliste) et qui montre son troisième oeil a tout le monde (car il apprécie l'aspect "je te regarde par en dessous"). Exact. Mais ca fait 2 pages que la horde parle de la sub(urb)stantifique moelle épinière de la dame. Ca ne me dérange pas, puisque c'est visiblement un sujet qui la passionne et que j'ai d'autres trucs à lire sur MacG. Mais je suis d'accord avec ses ex's. Ledit posterieur nu est plat, je le répète. Le sujet aussi. 

Mulattaetcétéra, c'est tout ce que tu as à dire? "J'ai un cul plat tatoué, achetez moi un ipod et je ferais l'escargot à celui qui se dévoue"? J'attends donc avec impatience d'avoir le compte rendu de ces folies monopodesques musicales, histoire de savoir si nos amis (on dit comme ca chez Drucker) de derrière (on en sort pas) les Alpes ont la vue basse, sont très exigeants ou on simplement un goût proche du mien lorsqu'ils jugent si une nana a de l'esprit là où il faut ou pas.

Ceci étant, depuis le temps que ca se vante en ces lieux d'être doué pour les langues à tour de post, les maçons sont enfin au pied du mur (du çon comme l'écrivait le canard).

Alors je laisse ceux que ca branche agiter leur ver, espérant le voir un jour dans le fruit. Je l'espère aussi pour eux d'ailleurs, car la bestiole a visiblement faim.

* Voir le site.

PS: 5 étoiles a ce post: je m'incline.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben c'est à toi que je les donne, moi, les 5 étoiles !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

kékidi la pizzaïolotte ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je sais pas, moi je parle en anglais avec mulatta.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est qu'ils n'auront pas tenté de discuter avec elle  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Faudrait encore comprendre ce qu'elle baragouinne, la pomme transalpine !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Elle sait faire quoi, à part faire onduler sa pomme sous les regards fiévreux des geeks? Les pâtes ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mulattabianca:</font><hr />*






*<hr /></blockquote>

Elles volent pas très haut, les pommes, chez nos voisins !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 




_Jeromemac, arrête, on t'a reconnu !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je sais pas, moi je parle en anglais avec mulatta.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ils t'ont mûté aux relations publiques à la fffnasskeu ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Elles volent pas très haut, les pommes, chez nos voisins !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Jalouse!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Faudrait encore comprendre ce qu'elle baragouinne, la pomme transalpine !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Elle sait faire quoi, à part faire onduler sa pomme sous les regards fiévreux des geeks? Les pâtes ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

parler, dire des choses intelligentes, enfin, bref, c'est une fille comme les aures mais italienne. 

tout ce qui n'est pas de votre petit groupe est à rejeter ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Non! Pas frapper! Pas frapper!


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

parler, dire des choses intelligentes, enfin, bref, c'est une fille comme les aures mais italienne. 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ces "choses" si intelligentes, je présume qu'elle les gardes pour vos conversations privées non ? Parce que pour ce qui concerne ses posts, j'y vois rien de transcendant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
tout ce qui n'est pas de votre petit groupe est à rejeter ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait quelqu'un derrière moi... Vais faire attention en allant aux toilettes tout à l'heure, ça m'inquiète ce que tu me dis là !! 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

Mulatta Special Edition!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

elle ne pige rien à ce qui se dit sur ce forum comme toi tu ne piges rien à ce qui se dit sur un chan anglais et je tiens à rappeler que ce n'est pas elle qui est venu montrer ses fesses sur le forum mais sylko qui les lui a emprunté. après si la ligue de vertu de macgé n'est pas d'accord, je peux tout effacer si on me le demande


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

On ne peut pas dire que notre forum soit "soudé" !!! Une pomme de discorde et c'est la baston....
Je me demande si Mulatta n'est pas l'arme secrète de Mac OSX ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Réagissons, Frères et Soeurs !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Et c'est inutile de me dire "Ta gueule Gandhi !" ... je continuerais jusqu'au bout !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * elle ne pige rien à ce qui se dit sur ce forum comme toi tu ne piges rien à ce qui se dit sur un chan anglais et je tiens à rappeler que ce n'est pas elle qui est venu montrer ses fesses sur le forum mais sylko qui les lui a emprunté. après si la ligue de vertu de macgé n'est pas d'accord, je peux tout effacer si on me le demande  *




Oui efface!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca ne mérite pas d'être archivé!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

